# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Αρχή εκπαίδευσης budgie!

## Sophie

Καλησπέρα! Έχω διαβάσει σχετικά άρθρα σε σχέση με την εκπαίδευση των budgie. Όμως θέλω να ρωτήσω αν πρέπει να αρχίσω από τώρα (έχω ένα ζευγάρι εδώ και 4 μέρες!) να τα εκπαιδεύω (ώστε να βγουν και έξω από το κλουβί) ή πρέπει να περιμένω κάποιο διάστημα μέχρι να το κάνω αυτό; Αν πρέπει να περιμένω πόσο χρειάζεται; Ααααααααααα! Και κάτι άσχετο με την εκπαίδευση..! Κάθε πότε πρέπει να τους βάζω να τρώνε παστέλι; (το τρώνε σε 2 μέρες όλο και αυτό δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο καλό!!!!!!!!) Επίσης από λιχουδιές η πιο συνηθισμένη είναι το τσαμπί από κέχρι;

----------


## Ρία

τι εννοείς παστέλι;;;

----------


## Ρία

*Συμβουλές για τις πρώτες πτήσεις των πουλιών μας*το έχεις διαβάσει;;;;

----------


## Sophie

ναι το έχω διαβάσει..! παστέλι δεν εννοώ το ανθρώπινο εννοώ αυτό που τρώνε όλα τα πουλιά... που είναι σαν πατήθρα και έχει πάνω κολλημένη τροφή..!

----------


## Ρία

Κ εγώ αυτό εννοώ. Μην το βάλεις αυτό το πράμα! Είναι μέσα στην ζάχαρη. Δεν έχει τηρούν να δώσει στο πουλάκι σου πέρα από περιττές άχρηστες θερμίδες.  Για την εκπαίδευση χρησιμοποίησε τσαμπι κεχρί!  :winky:

----------


## Ρία

Κανε τα να συνηθίσουν τα φρούτα κ τα λαχανικά. Δεσ την αντίστοιχη ενότητα τησ διατροφής. Ρίξε μια ματιά  κ στην διατροφή καναρινιών. Είναι παρόμοια

----------


## Sophie

Προσπαθώ..! Χθες τους έβαλα μήλο ούτε που το άγγιξαν, σήμερα μπανάνα ούτε αυτή την άγγιξαν ακόμη. Τους έβαλα και μαρούλι αλλά ούτε κι αυτό! Να αρχίσω να τα εκπαιδεύω από τώρα; Πρέπει όμως πρώτα να κάτσουν στο χέρι μου εεεεε; Το αρσενικό κάθεται λίγο μόνο επειδή βάζω το χέρι μου μπροστά του και μετά ανεβαινει και κατεβαίνει κατευθείαν. Το θηλυκό... άστα!!!! Ώρες ώρες αισθάνομαι ότι δεν θα καταφέρω ποτέ να το εξημερώσω! Πώς να τα κάνω να κάτσουν στο χέρι μου;

----------


## Ρία

ΈΧΕΙΣ δει τα πρώτα βήματα εκπαίδευσης  για κοκατίλ? Είναι υπόμνημα στην εκπαίδευση στουσ παπαγάλους.  Ισχύει κ για μπάτζι.

----------


## kostas0206

Συγνωμη, Σοφια για να καταλαβω τα εχεις 4 μερες μετα την 40ημερη καραντινα ή οχι? Αν οχι πρεπει να τα βαλεις σε καραντινα, για προληπτικους λογους. 
Διαβασε αυτο ---> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B7%CE%BD%CE%AC

Φιλικα!!!

----------


## Ρία

νομίζω ότι τα αγορασε μαζί!

----------


## Sophie

Ναι, η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα αγόρασα μαζί και τα έχω 5 μέρες από τότε που τα πήρα και όχι 5 μέρες μετά την καραντίνα! Όταν λες καραντίνα, εννοείς ότι πρέπει να τα έχω σε διαφορετικό κλουβί;;;

----------


## Sophie

Κώστα, διάβασα το άρθρο για την καραντίνα και αυτά που λέει πρέπει να να κάνω και στα δύο παπαγαλάκια ή μόνο στο ένα. Κι αν είναι μόνο στο ένα σε ποιο από τα 2;

----------


## kostas0206

Πρεπει να ειναι σε ξεχωριστο κλουβι και τουλαχιστον 5 μ. αποσταση το ενα απο το αλλο.Νερο,τροφη(οχι χυμα κατα προτιμηση),σουπιοκοκαλο,φρ  υτα και λαχανικα κατα ολη την διαρκεια του χρονου οχι μονο στην καραντινα. Διοτι  οταν ενα πτηνο μπαινει σε ενα νεο για αυτο περιβαλον, αυτοματως στρεσαρετε και χρειαζεται τον χρονο του και την ησυχια του, τουλαχιστον για το 40ημερο που διαρκει η καραντινα. Την ιδια απορια ειχα και εγω πριν λιγες μερες και αυτο μου απαντησαν τα παιδια!!! Ναι και το θεμα μου ---> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AF%CE%BD%CE%B1

----------


## Sophie

Ααααα! Οκ! Και τα φάρμακα θα τα βάζω και στα 2 παπαγαλάκια; Εεεεεεε... Να ρωτήσω κάτι; Ευχαριστώ που μου έγραψες αυτά που χρειάζονται αλλά αυτό που έχεις γράψει μετά το σουπιοκόκαλο (το φρ) τι είναι;

----------


## kostas0206

Ναι, πρεπει να κανεις την αγωγη και στα δυο παπαγαλακια για προληπτικούς λογους. Κατι εγινε και δεν το εβγαλε ολοκληρο το μυνημα σορρυ.

Κανονικα το μυνημα ελεγε, <<Πρεπει να ειναι σε ξεχωριστο κλουβι και τουλαχιστον 5 μ. αποσταση το ενα απο το αλλο.Νερο,τροφη(οχι χυμα κατα προτιμηση),σουπιοκοκαλο, φρουτα,λαχανικα  κατα ολη την διαρκεια του χρονου και οχι μονο για την καραντινα. Διοτι οταν ενα πτηνο μπαινει σε ενα νεο για αυτο περιβαλον, αυτοματως στρεσαρετε και χρειαζεται τον χρονο του και την ησυχια του, τουλαχιστον για το 40ημερο που διαρκει η καραντινα.>> Αυτα μου ειχαν γραψει εμενα τα παιδια

Επισης, δες και αυτο το θεμα ---> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...AF%CE%BD%CE%B1

----------


## kostas0206

Μαλλον εχει προβλημα το φορουμ. Δεν ξερω!!! Συγνωμη αλλα δεν μου βγαζει ολοκληρομενα μυνηματα!!
Θελω να πω φρουτα και πως ολα αυτα δεν βγαινουν ποτε απο το κλουβι. Εκτος αν εχεις νεοσους!

----------


## Sophie

Οκ, δεν πειράζει! Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## demis

Συγνωμη για ποιο λογο να τους δωσε ιφαρμακα και τι φαρμακα? δεν δινουμε φαρμακα σε καμια περιπτωση χωρις λογο ουτε αν δεν μας το επιοβεβαιωσει καποιος ιδικος

----------


## lagreco69

> Μαλλον εχει προβλημα το φορουμ. Δεν ξερω!!! Συγνωμη αλλα δεν μου βγαζει ολοκληρομενα μυνηματα!!!


Κωστα στο εφτιαξα το post σου, το forum δεν εχει προβλημα!! απλα οταν κολλλαμε τις λεξεις στα μηνυματα, το συστημα το θεωρει προβλημα και δεν το εμφανιζει. επισης προληπτικα δεν κανουμε καμια αγωγη για κανεναν λογο. ​

----------


## Sophie

Δηλαδή εγώ να τα βάλω σε καραντίνα ή όχι; Για να καταλάβω δηλαδή!

----------


## lagreco69

> Δηλαδή εγώ να τα βάλω σε καραντίνα ή όχι; Για να καταλάβω δηλαδή!


Καλησπερα!! Σοφια θα τα βαλεις σε καραντινα αλλα δεν θα τους δωσεις προληπτικα καθολου φαρμακα. εαν παρουσιαστει καποιο προβλημα υγειας, θα τα πας σε πτηνιατρο η κτηνιατρο και θα σου πει αυτος τι να κανεις.

----------


## Anestisko

Αποτι καταλαβα απο την συζητηση εσυ Σοφια τα πουλακια τα βαζεις κανονικα σε καραντινα για σαραντα ημερες και προσθετεις στην διατροφη τους φρουτα και λαχανικα, χωρις κανενα ειδος φαρμακων.......

----------


## Sophie

Ναι! Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## kostas0206

Συγνωμη πηγα να σε βαλω σε μπαλαδες!!! Οχι μονο εσενα αλλα και τον εαυτο μου. Αλλα δηλαδη αν εχουμε υπονιες για κοκκοειδη οπως λεει το αρθρο θα κανουμε αγωγη με αλοη και ριγανη? (αυτο ειναι ενα τυχαιο παραδειγμα)

----------


## demis

Aλλο εινα η αγωγη καποιων φυσικων μεσων και αλλο φαρμακευτικη αγωγη. Αυτο δεν κανει κακο. Σε τι μπελαδες πηγες να τη βαλεις? δε σας τρωμε.

----------


## kostas0206

Τελικα σε ολα παιζει ρολο η διατυπωση!!!  :Happy: 
Απλως φοβηθηκα για τα παπαγαλακια, μηπως παθουν τιποτα!!!

----------


## Sophie

Όχι εντάξει! Δεν πειράζει Κώστα. Όσο ζούμε μαθαίνουμε και αν δεν κάνουμε λάθη δεν θα μάθουμε! Μια τελευταία ερώτηση. Τώρα που έχουν περάσει τόσες μέρες μαζί (τα παπαγαλάκια) αν τα βάλω σε καραντίνα δεν θα στεναχωρηθούν που θα αποχωριστούν το 1 το άλλο;;;

----------


## Ρία

παιδιά εγώ πιστευω πως αφού δεν υπάρχει ένδειξη κάποιας αδυναμίας ή αρρωστειας κ εφόσον είναι τόσο καιρό μαζι(οποτε αν είχε κάτι θα το ένα θα είχε κολλησει κ το άλλο)
δεν έχει νόημα η καραντίνα! εσεις τι λέτε;

----------


## stephan

Συμφωνώ με την Σωτηρία. Μπορείς να τα κρατήσεις στην καραντίνα μαζί όχι για να μην κολλήσει κάτι το ένα από το άλλο (αφού αυτό πλέων δεν μπορεί να αποτραπεί  αλλά για να μην προσβληθούν από αρρώστιες τώρα που είναι ευάλωτα και στρεσαρισμένα από την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος.

----------


## demis

Ε ναι ρε παιδια αν τα πηρε απο το ιδιο μαζι και ταυτοχρονα δεν χρειαζεται εδω αλλοι τα βαζουν μαζι χωρις να ειναι καν απ το ιδιο μαγαζι. Ενταξει αμα ηταν να επαιρνε πρωτα το ενα και μετα απο καποιο διαστημα πηρε και το αλλο εννοειται πως  θα επρεπε να κανει καραντινα ακομα και ηταν και στο ιδιο κλουβι αλλα απο τη στιγμη που τα πηρε ταυτοχρονα απο το ιδιο κλουβι και απο το ιδιο μαγαζι αν καποιος εχει κανει καραντινα σε ιδια περιπτωση ας το πει εγω προσωπικα δεν το εχω ξανα ακουσει.

----------


## kostas0206

Συμφωνω με τα παιδια, αλλα να ρωτησω κατι αλλο σχετικα με τα δικα μου. Μαλλον απο δευτερα θα ερθουν στο νεο τους σπιτι τα δικα μου μπατζι. Εγω τωρα να τα βαλω σε καραντινα ξεχωριστα? [ειναι απο το ιδιο μαγαζι,γεννηθηκαν τον ιδιο μηνα(απο διαφορετικα ζευγαρια βεβαια) ]

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εαν ειναι μαζι απο πριν τα παρεις δεν χρειαζεται καραντινα.. Κωστα!

----------


## kostas0206

Ευχαριστω πολυ!! Τελικα ηρθε νωριτερα το κλουβι και μαλλον θα παω να παρω νωριτερα και τα παπαγαλακια!!!  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------

